# Sites in Portugal;



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Could anyone recommend a site on the Algarve for the month of May 2008


----------



## Minanen (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sites in Portugal*

Hi Patsy,
We were in Portugal Jan - April 2007. If you want to stay on camp sites, Camping at Mont Gordo a few kilometres over the border ( free camping on beach just over the road from campsite), site itself is what I would classify as adequate, further along the Algarve Camping at Olhao, good site with loads of shade and handy for bike ride into town(nice place). Free camping at: Vila Real - Castro Marim, Manta Rota, Praia da Marina(really good location but no facilities atall), Alvor adjacent to beach, heading inland- Silves(outside Cemetery) Barragem d Arade, Mertola Quay, Mina de San Domingos.
Happy MHing
Minanen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Could anyone recommend a site on the Algarve for the month of May 2008


Hi Patsy,

A very good site is:- 
Camping Olhao
Pinheiros de Marim
8700-912
Olhao
Algarve
Portugal
Tel. 351 (289) 700300
Fax 351 (289) 700390

E mail [email protected]

Their web site does not work properly and is not a lot of use.

GPS N37º 02'06.73 W7º 49'22.35

Directions.
Turn south of N125 1.5 km east of Olhao by filling station, clearly signed on south side of N125.

Site is situated next to the Ria Formosa Nation Park.

Large site with some very small pitches but tarmac and road parking area for 12 metre RV's

Facilities dated but clean. M/H service point.
Railway runs along beside site. 
Good restaurant on site.
Supermarket on site.
Good reductions for long stays

English spoken at reception.

Site is very popular in the winter months but will be fairly quiet in May.

30 minute walk into town. With very good fish market and Pingo Doce supermarket.

If you would like a list of free camping spots in Portugal I can mail them to you.

Don


----------

